# The Cardinal



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 2, 2019)

I am not one to believe in after-life or reincarnation or signs from loved ones passed on but ever since my father died, every morning as I walk into the bathroom a cardinal flies onto the window for a couple seconds then goes back to the tree. I've never seen a cardinal here before. Never seen a bird land on that window before. But every morning I've woken up here since he's passed that cardinal has shown up. It's so weird and I don't want to believe it but I loved seeing that cardinal this morning!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2019)

As a Christian spiritual person, believer in a spiritual afterlife and "signs", maybe your Dad is sending you a message that there is an afterlife and he is watching over you.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 2, 2019)

There is Native American in my fathers' side;  Mohawk of the Iroquois nation.  I believe in  spiritual signs.  I do think this is the spiritual sign from your dad as @Baymule  does.  I am not a big church goer, but there are things that I do believe have a significance and this cardinal may be the way it is expressed to you.  Smile and say thank you for the good feeling that this little bird brings to you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 2, 2019)

_photo credit to Pinterest_


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 3, 2019)

All the rain this morning kept the cardinal away. Weirdly bummed out.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 4, 2019)

Miss @LatestartersDaughter,

While I don't know for sure, I think our views are similar regarding the afterlife.  But it is perfectly fine to be thankful for the cardinal and it reminding you of your dad.  I have lost loved ones in my life, and sometimes simple things in life will remind me of them.  I am usually thankful for the reminder.  So go ahead and enjoy the memory and its reminder, the cardinal.  And if you need someone to talk to besides your brother, we are always here to listen.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 6, 2019)

My last hour here and the cardinal let me get his picture! Taking after my dad and not liking his pic taken! Kind of hard to see but he is right in the middle of the pic.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2019)

The cardinal came back to say goodbye!


----------

